# SS 31.07.21 - Parry #5



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*C. Hubert H. Parry (1848 - 1918)*

Symphony no. 5

I. Stress (Slow - Allegro - Tempo I)
II. Love (Lento)
III. Play (Vivace - Tranquilo - Vivace)
IV. Now (Moderato - Tranquilo)

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This week we'll go with Hubert Parry's Symphony no. 5 which is a cyclic work linked in four movements, reminiscent of Schumann's D minor symphony and once called a Symphonic Fantasia. It was first performed 1912. I was not familiar with this piece but is quite rewarding with wonderful orchestration and a propulsion that keeps one engaged. An inspirational work that is relatively short at about 25 minutes. The two London Philharmonic recordings with Boult and Bamert are quite good though the Boult seems a little more expressive.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks cougarjuno. I'll listen to the Bamert recording.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Somehow I was not aware of Sir Adrian`s recording. So I will listen to it forthwith!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

View attachment 157760


Parry: Symphony No. 5, Elegy for Brahms & From Death to Life

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Matthias Bamert

I wil spin this one later


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> Thanks cougarjuno. I'll listen to the Bamert recording.


And the same version for me


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bamert for me as well (from CD).


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 157760
> 
> 
> Parry: Symphony No. 5, Elegy for Brahms & From Death to Life
> ...


My spin also…………


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Vassily Sinaisky conducting the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra. A pleasant symphony.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

cougarjuno said:


> This week we'll go with Hubert Parry's Symphony no. 5 which is a cyclic work linked in four movements, reminiscent of Schumann's D minor symphony and once called a Symphonic Fantasia. It was first performed 1912. I was not familiar with this piece but is quite rewarding with wonderful orchestration and a propulsion that keeps one engaged. An inspirational work that is relatively short at about 25 minutes. The two London Philharmonic recordings with Boult and Bamert are quite good though the Boult seems a little more expressive.


Ditto the Boult recording. I usually listen to the Bamert recording so this time I'll go with Boult for a change.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I have the Boult recording in the EMI 'British Composers' box below. I'll dig that one out and if time permits the BBC MM disc.


----------

